# Ex Wife Remarried - Should I have feelings?



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok, so I've posted a few times and love this forum. Never started a topic.

On New Years my ex got remarried. It was pretty much 2 years after we divorced and 3 years after she left.

She basically left me for this other man and I have worked very hard to come to peace with all of it and have. 

So my girlfriend and others have continued to ask me how that made me feel? Are you bothered? Does it bring back old feelings? 

Personally I'm ok with it - I have no emotional attachment to it at all since my life has drastically improved since the divorce. We are currently going through a child custody case so the bottom line is that I just want to continue to move on with my life and her leave me alone.

When you or your ex got remarried how did that make you feel? Did it hurt? Just curious b/c I've gotten the same questions from so many people.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

When my ex got married I felt sorry for the guy. Turns out they're having problems. Gee, no kidding.

I really had no emotions either way. She was a serial cheater and ruined so many lives that I really didn't care.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Start a pool on how long it will last. Send her the results without the names of who placed the wagers. Would make me feel better.:rofl:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> Start a pool on how long it will last. Send her the results without the names of who placed the wagers. Would make me feel better.:rofl:


Make it a raffle. We'll call it "Dollars For Divorce".


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I think the questions your friends are asking are pretty standard.

As for how i would feel, well I would be very happy for him and I am sure he would be happy for me. I would feel a little twinge of sadness at the same time and i am sure he would feel the same way.


----------

